
Any website for practicing coding interview - CodeDucky
Does anyone know of any website I can use for practicing coding interview?  I will be given a computer based coding test on data structures and algorithms and I like to practice for it.
======
NumberSix
There are also a number of books. The most well known is Gayle Laakmann
McDowell's Cracking the Coding Interview

[http://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-
Programming-...](http://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-Programming-
Questions/dp/098478280X)

Gayle also has a number of YouTube videos such as:

[https://youtu.be/rEJzOhC5ZtQ](https://youtu.be/rEJzOhC5ZtQ)

and a web site:

[http://www.careercup.com](http://www.careercup.com)

Others include:

Elements of Programming Interviews: The Insider's Guide by Adnan Aziz

[http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Programming-Interviews-
Inside...](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Programming-Interviews-Insiders-
Guide/dp/1479274836/ref=pd_bxgy_14_text_y)

Programming Interviews Exposed: Secrets to Landing Your Next Job by John
Mongan, Noah Kinder, and Eric Giguire

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Interviews-Exposed-
Secrets...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Interviews-Exposed-Secrets-
Landing/dp/1118261364/ref=pd_bxgy_14_text_z)

------
bjourne
I used the quizzes here to prepare for an interview for a Java gig:
[http://www.indiabix.com/online-test/java-programming-
test/](http://www.indiabix.com/online-test/java-programming-test/)

------
lolklyn
[http://www.hackerrank.com/](http://www.hackerrank.com/) has a lot of good
practice questions for a range of topics and difficulties

------
autotune
[http://exercism.io](http://exercism.io) has a bunch of exercises in tons of
different languages you can run through to help you out.

------
jseeff
Check out Pramp (pramp.com) - see also this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10002775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10002775)

Good luck!

